# Quick question.. time and temp for boneless Venison roast?



## jbomx363 (Nov 26, 2013)

Been searching around and finding all sorts of different answers...

I have a boneless venison roast I'll be smoking for Turkey Day.. I'm trying to find out how many minutes/pound is generally accepted.

I figured I'd just see what a boneless rump was and got about 30minutes/pound. Figured venison would be similar, but found some say 35 minutes, 1hr, and some say 1 1/2hrs per pound. Deejays says 1-1 1/2 hr/pound and to 160*, seems high.

Going to bring it to about 140* IT at roughly 225-245*.

Not brining, just a simple rub and topped with regular sliced bacon. Figured I'd use a chunk of hickory and apple wood.


----------



## bagbeard (Nov 26, 2013)

they cook pretty quick, watch your temps!

i did a couple of smaller roast, maybe 3 1/2 lb, one with bone .  i took to 150 as per the hunters request.  bacon on the top also, (actually thick sliced uncured pork belly so i didnt give the meat a bacon taste)

they took about 5 1/2 hrs. in bad weather. rain, and cold.

i snuck them off at 149F

very tasty and juicy.  even people who say they dont like deer loved it.  the deer was from around where i live in farm country so it was eating a mainly corn diet.

happy smoke! and cant wait for pics


----------



## jbomx363 (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks for the reply bagbeard..so you have about 1 1/2hr/pound to 150.

Anyone else know approx. times? I don't want to have to start at 930pm for a 7# roast, then have it done at 1-2am, instead of 800am.. 1 1/2 x 7=10.5 hours. and the low side that some claim as being 35 mins/# is 30x7= 3 1/2hrs or so.

Big range for some reason.


----------



## jbomx363 (Nov 28, 2013)

Well.. it took about 1hr/pound for a boneless venison rump roast to 142*.  So whomever else may need the info, there ya go.


----------

